# first solo ride: 3 trains, 3 days and a school bus



## zoidbergthedog (Oct 23, 2009)

Ok, so i parted ways with my friends cal and jared in evansville, IN. They were going back to the east coast and i was headed to new orleans. I got to the yard and then i started making my way to the bridge that is the supposed waiting spot for SBDs and sure enough the bull is there. So i have to go through some pretty rough terrain to get down the tracks far enough out of the bulls view and by the time trains get to where i am they are going too fast for me to get on. So things look kinda hopeless and plus i had already missed the birmingham train i was trying to get on. So i said fuck it and went to sleep and woke up to a stopped DS. Didn't know which train it was and really didn't care just as long as it was going south away from goddam indiana. So i couldn't get down the train far enough to find a well that wasn't a suicide before it aired up so i just got into a damn suicide. About an hour later it starts fucking pouring raining and all my shit gets soaked and it doesn't stop raining the whole 14 hours till i get to the next major city which i thought was atlanta but turned out to be BIRMINGHAM. I roll into the yard and peak my head out and sure enough i see the fucking bull. So i stay on through the yard and get off when its going through downtown on the fly. I get on a bus to the yard still soaking wet. When i get to the yard theres a SBD crew change taking place and i didn't want to end up in memphis so i just asked the crew where the train was headed and they said, "eventually, new orleans". Titty fuckin bingo. The train was just a bunch of work equipment they were moving from atlanta to nola. And the car i got on had an NS school bus on top of a flat trailer. After we got outta the yard and well out of birmingham, I checked to see if the bus was open and sure enough it was. So i was riding in a school bus on top of a train. And inside the bus there was all these workers' gear and i ended up finding an NS hat and some other shit. Which was pretty badass. Anyway, the train sides for like 6 hours outside of meridian, MS and then dies when it gets into the yard. So i get off and go to the SBD waiting spot which is underneath a RR overpass and everytime i peaked my head out to look around i saw an ominous white SUV cruising around. So i had to go further down the tracks and wait at the wye and get on my train on the fly. Which i ended up doing before the night was over so no harm, no foul. The next morning i find myself in the middle of a very big body of water and being from louisiana i knew it was lake ponchatrain and it never looked so damn beautiful. It was actually kinda cool riding through the lake. It was kinda like being on a boat cause the only thing around you is water and you're rocking back and forth. About and hour later i was in tha quarter. 3 days, 3 trains, 3 bulls, a fucking school bus and lots of rain. Seemed hellatious while it was happening but in hindsight things went pretty well.


----------



## _gretch (Oct 23, 2009)

found you :mummy:


----------



## wokofshame (Oct 23, 2009)

i am now saying tittyfuckinbingo every day


----------



## BelCh (Oct 25, 2009)

I rode threw that way. 
east to Birmingham , north to memphis though ...

You rode right past one of my favorite spots ever : )


----------



## 614 crust (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey where you at now? I made it back to ohio eventualy. Got stuck in Nola for like a week kinda intentionaly but yeah then rode to atl spent 4 days there then on to cincy


----------



## elbowjames (Dec 6, 2009)

there was a while i was catching trains into out of and all around birmingham 

i cant wait for closer to summer weather
its so nice when traveling things just work so well you keep moving around very fast


----------



## l0cate (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice writing


----------



## wizehop (Jan 19, 2010)

man Ive had a few hell tours on the back on an IM in the pouring rain..not fucking fun


----------

